
Classic Data Visualisation Papers - revorad
http://fellinlovewithdata.com/guides/7-classic-foundational-vis-papers
======
mjb
I haven't seen the rest before, but the Cleveland and McGill paper is
excellent, and well worth the read. They make some very interesting
conclusions about the effectiveness of commonly used graph types, and concrete
recommendations for alternatives. The criticisms of 'patch maps' is very
strong, and makes an interesting point.

If you can find copies, its worth reading all the Tukey papers cited by the
Cleveland paper, especially "The Future of Data Analysis".

------
zipdog
Some nice papers there, and I clearly am not up on my classic Viz papers.

NB If you want a dense, difficult, crazy even but (perhaps) ultimately
rewarding paper you could try:

<http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/SPT/v7n2/araya.html>

The author goes right back to the idea of what it means to measure and display
and view geometry within a two dimensional screen.

------
ajays
What, no Edward Tufte?? ;-D

~~~
projectileboy
Not directly, but check the references in each of the papers!

